# Global Incident Map



## Rodahn (14 Dec 2007)

Interesting Map, automatically updates every 310 seconds......

http://www.globalincidentmap.com/home.php


----------



## McG (14 Dec 2007)

It comes with good news:  http://www.globalincidentmap.com/eventdetail.php?ID=6125
and: http://www.globalincidentmap.com/eventdetail.php?ID=6153


----------



## Kirkhill (14 Dec 2007)

China's proxies appear to be engaging the Indian and Bangladeshi railway system on the Sino-Indian border today....harassing fire.

Edit, and four concurrent "acts of vandalism" on British railways.....

Edit2, and a security alert causing a rail shut down in Ireland.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (15 Dec 2007)

Great!
My wife says thanks.And I don't think she means it.


----------



## Mike Baker (15 Dec 2007)

Pretty cool. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Rodahn (16 Dec 2007)

Your welcome, I thought that it was interesting when it was sent to me. And as MCG states, it also does provide some good news.

And my appologies to your wife X...........


----------



## Greymatters (20 Dec 2007)

Brilliant, thanks for passing it on...


----------



## Rodahn (20 Dec 2007)

Your quite welcome.... I was very interested in it when passed on to me.... Causes one to ponder the state of the world.....


----------



## Greymatters (21 Dec 2007)

If it showed all the ongoing civil wars and internal strife rather than just singular incidents it would be a real mess...


----------



## NL_engineer (21 Dec 2007)

I wonder where they get there info from, as CNN is not reporting most of the stuff in the US let alone most of the stuff in the rest of the world.


----------



## Greymatters (21 Dec 2007)

There are quite a few private corporations (i.e. MIPT) who track these types of reports for their databases and can be used as sources...


----------



## NL_engineer (21 Dec 2007)

Greymatters said:
			
		

> There are quite a few private corporations (i.e. MIPT) who track these types of reports for their databases and can be used as sources...



I just found the answer to my own question, by clicking on the event icon


----------

